# Lighting advice for a 30g



## Rexter9x (Nov 5, 2010)

Im switching everything in my 10g over to a 30g. Right now Im using 2 13w spiral bulbs on the 10. What would be a good choice for the new tank? Its a 30" tank


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What kind of aquarium do you plan to have? Low light, planted? High light, planted? No plants?

What you want to do with the aquarium determines the amount of light. I would recommend either a T8 fixture, a T5NO or even a T5HO, depending on what you want to do.


----------



## Rexter9x (Nov 5, 2010)

Planted, probably low to med light. No C02 initially, although that would be something to look into later on. Would be using excel and flourish though.


----------

